# Displaying file extensions in Windows XP



## Nestor_Kelebay (Mar 30, 2009)

How do you display or change the 3 or 4 letter file extension in Windows XP?

I downloaded a freeware video joiner and when I specify I want the output file to be a .WMV file, Windows XP doesn't recognize it as a .wmv file.  Windows movie player will still play the movie, but I have to tell it to use Windows movie player on this file.

I suspect that the joiner is putting the wrong extension on the .WMV movies it creates.


----------



## GreenIsGood (Apr 4, 2009)

You can change file extensions in Explorer, however, that will not change the actual program data stored in the file. In other words, you cannot convert an AVI file to a MOV file simply by changing the file extension. You can actually convert the file, but you'd need special software for that purpose.


----------



## storage_man (Apr 19, 2009)

First off, too have windows explorer show File extensions, you need to go into the TOOLS pull down and select FOLDER OPTIONS.  You will be presented with a small window.  Select the VIEW tab.  Inside the bottom scroll window, you should find an entry called "Hide Extensions for Know File Types".  This should be unchecked.  If its checked then uncheck it.  First press the "Apply" button at the bottom of the screeen and then press the "Apply to all Folders" button.

Now you should be able to see all of the file extensions.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Storage-man.

The problem is that I download movie clips that say they are .WMV files, but Windows Media Viewer can't play them.  At first I thought they had the wrong extension, but when I displayed the extensions they were .wmv as they should be.  Still, Windows Media Viewer on my computer won't play them.

So, I'll just put this problem in the box marked "unsolved" and forget about them.


----------



## Superpack (Nov 24, 2009)

Windows machines are configured so that they hide the dot 3&#8243; extension after a file name; in other words, the 3 (sometimes 4) letter extension that identifies the type of file does not appear. For instance, a Microsoft Word document might not have .doc on the end of the filename, or a text file might not have .txt after it, or a Web page might be missing the .htm or .html. If you want to view all file extensions click here: How to view all file extensions in Windows XP | Windows Reference

Regards,


----------



## rebecca16 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Thanks, Storage-man.
> 
> The problem is that I download movie clips that say they are .WMV files, but Windows Media Viewer can't play them.  At first I thought they had the wrong extension, but when I displayed the extensions they were .wmv as they should be.  Still, Windows Media Viewer on my computer won't play them.
> 
> So, I'll just put this problem in the box marked "unsolved" and forget about them.



you only tried to play the movie clip in the windows media player? did you try any other player to play this. if not try that, try to play the movie clip using km player or win amp or any other one.
if you still face the problem then i think it has to do something with the movie clip and not your system.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.

I resolved the problem months ago.

In the Control Panel there is a "Folder Options" icon that allows the user to set folder options.  (This is the same "Folder Options..." program that Storage Mana referred to under the Tools menu in Windows Explorer.)  The "View" menu of the Folder Options program allows you to check and uncheck a box entitled "Hide Extensions for known file types".  Bu unchecking that box, Windows XP will show the 3 or 4 character file extensions for all files.

Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 27, 2009)

Go to Apple.com and download QuickTime for Windows. Between that and the Windows Media Player, you can play almost any video file. Unless you have a specific need for a WMV file, I wouldn't bother converting it.

You may also find that your 'video joiner' program will allow you to export files to other formats. Look at the menus at the top and see if there is an option for export....  That will open a submenu which should let you choose what kind of file you want to make.

What's the name of your video app?


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 27, 2009)

Oops, only saw the first couple of posts.

Never mind.


----------

